# Happy Easter, Forum Folk!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Evil Bunnies invite you to share your Easter greetings and pictures here.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy Happy Eggs Eggs!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Easter Everyone. (Yummy Easter Bunny)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Zombie Easter


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Joker, I love the egg!


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

joker said:


> Happy Zombie Easter


0.0 I am totally going to do that this year!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beware bunnies with attitude:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Roxy, that will make a great Easter ecard for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Easter.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, pyro!!!!


Haunti, those skull eggs are SO cute!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Easter Bunny Loves Children (They're so tender and juicy)


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

thats no bunnny thats a wolf


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe it's a Werebunny (friend of the vampbunnies)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hahaha those were great

happy easter everyone!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Happy Easter*










From last weeks sugar egg decoration party. I took a break from $20 prop contest work I was doing in the garage to make an egg. Behold, Damien the bunny. (notice the flames)


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DC, love that Damien!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Easter from the Spooklights Family Easter Bunny.

See? He even has a little Easter Basket, and a little black cat to help him deliver the Easter Cheesecakes. (forget the basket; bring cheesecake!)

Happy Easter, Everyone!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy Easter


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy Easter Everyone!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy Easter!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Easter,
May the Bunny bring you all that is good and nice.
And no, 
you cannot ask the E.B. for a hooker, new cadillac or support garments of any kind. 
There is just so much, he can stuff in a basket and still make it look presentable.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Easter wishes to everyone.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

happy Easter to all


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Easter


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

hehehehehehe Happy Easter!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Easter HF!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

*Happy Zombie Jesus Day*

Go forth and partake of his flesh, blood, and brains!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just wrong in so many levels. I love it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The Easter Bunny ran into a little bit of trouble today....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to see this!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

"Then he will sew their mouths shut
And prop them next to his casket
And leave their dead hearts
In an old easter basket." - Pigors -


Happy Zombie Jesus Day everyone!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's some funny stuff! I think the zombie egg is my favorite!
Happy Easter!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, Terrormaster, that's a hoot!


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*A few days late, but...*

Our "Easter" Bunny was NOT happy in any way imaginable. I'd say he looked rather as Murderous as a Rabbit can.


----------

